# General Advice - Possibly Moving to Berlin



## Gullie

Hi,

I'm looking to move to Berlin on the basis of a job and wanted to know more about how things work.

Currently living in London and potentially working for a Investment Bank in Berlin.

Can you tell me:

1. The salary is 50,000euros. Is this a good wage to live and save on? I am married with 1 child (1 year old) and another on the way and I will be the sole worker.
2. What sort of rent should I be expecting for a 2 bedroom flat/house?
3. Tax system. I have heard the tax system is different to the UK what should I expect to pay in tax. Does this then also include healthcare or do I need to get that separately?
4. I am Muslim of Indian origin and have heard about some animosity towards Muslims. Is this true? and what sort of welcome can I expect.

Many thanks for your answers in advance.


----------



## James3214

Welcome to the forum 'Gullie'.
We did have a similar thread about Berlin a short while ago. You can find others using the search option but this will give you a start.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-living-germany/88754-berlin-cost-living.html

As regards 'animosity' I wouldn't of thought so. Not in Berlin, it's a very cosmopolitan and open city.


----------



## Gullie

Thanks James,

I did have a read of that thread before I posted this one. I just felt my situation was a little different.

So as rule on a 50,000euro wage I should expect a take home of 25,000euros per annum?

That's a big cut!

Can I live on 2,083euros a month comfortably with some to save considering I have a wife and child and another on the way?? 

I read if you earn more than 48k then you have to get private insurance. Is that right? So what would that 25k i'm paying tax towards going to?


----------



## James3214

50k will give you a lot more than 25k to take home. 45% is the highest rate and you will probably need to pay private health insurance which is tax deductable (you need to check with your employer). 
I worked out that 50k (without any deductions) that you will probably only end up paying around 16k in tax (and that includes around 800€ in the solidarity tax that goes to rebuilding the former DDR...yeah still!)
Don't come to Germany to make money though. Coming from London you will probably have to take a cut in your income but your living costs should be lower and the quality of life will be better. You can have a good lifestyle in Berlin on 50k. The work/family life is normally a lot more balanced.

Here is the German govt tax calculator (only in German though!)
https://www.abgabenrechner.de/


----------



## Gullie

James3214 said:


> 50k will give you a lot more than 25k to take home. 45% is the highest rate and you will probably need to pay private health insurance which is tax deductable (you need to check with your employer).
> I worked out that 50k (without any deductions) that you will probably only end up paying around 16k in tax (and that includes around 800€ in the solidarity tax that goes to rebuilding the former DDR...yeah still!)
> Don't come to Germany to make money though. Coming from London you will probably have to take a cut in your income but your living costs should be lower and the quality of life will be better. You can have a good lifestyle in Berlin on 50k. The work/family life is normally a lot more balanced.
> 
> Here is the German govt tax calculator (only in German though!)
> https://www.abgabenrechner.de/


Thanks James, your advice has helped greatly.


----------

